# Florida Bay Capt. Mike Alfano



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Wow! Outstanding ! Congrats.


----------



## snookin44 (Nov 5, 2008)

That’s a helluva way to end the day. Congrats!


----------



## IrishSharker (Dec 14, 2018)

Awesome Fish! Congrats!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Outstanding catch...


----------



## FLopes (May 27, 2021)

Heck of a catch!!


----------



## Omar_Guillen (Mar 14, 2009)

That is a real one there!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Scrob said:


> My buddy and I fished a day with Capt Mike Alfano out of Angler House Marina in Islamorada a few weeks ago. Had gorgeous weather with glass calm water all day. We shot over to Flamingo and targeted rolling tarpon but couldn't buy a bite on fly. Mike then put us on some decent sized redfish schools on super skinny flats in Florida Bay. Me and my buddy mostly throw fly and when we used spinrods from a good distance, we quickly realized we both suck at putting it on a dinner plate. We hooked up with one but lost him. Even though we blew most shots, it was cool to see em tailing and Mike worked hard for us. We then set our sites on permit and poling flat after flat looking for fish. Nada. Capt. didn't get discouraged however and after our 8 hours was up we stayed out and kept looking. Finally, my buddy called out a fish and I a chucked a crab in his direction. Mike had me quickly recast behind the skiff as far as I could as the perm was heading off the flat. A quick bump bump and I was hooked up for a 15 minute fight. The end result was a fish of a lifetime. No one works harder than Mike; book em on your next visit.
> 
> View attachment 180534


Wow! Fish of a lifetime!👍


----------

